# Marbella Letting Agents



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I am moving to the Costa del Sol in early December. I'm coming out in early November initially to view properties and schools, so need to get something sorted within the few days that I am there.

Can anyone recommend any good and reputable Letting Agents who operate between Marbella and Estepona? I am keen to organise viewings before I arrive, otherwise I can imagine things being pretty chaotic.

Also, with only 1.5 months till I move out permanently, is there anything else I should be doing/applying for/registering for now?

Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

thebouffards said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to the Costa del Sol in early December. I'm coming out in early November initially to view properties and schools, so need to get something sorted within the few days that I am there.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,
I don't know whether you are planning to bring your car with you from the UK, but if you're not, you could buy a car whilst you are here in November, so that it is ready to collect the moment you arrive in December. I did this, and saved a fortune in car rental...


----------



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Lynn,

My idea was to bring my car with me, but it is of course right hand drive. People seem to have mixed views on whether to bring cars over. what do you think?

Also, is the process of buying a car in Spain fairly simple? Do you need to pay outright or is it easy to get a car loan etc?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

thebouffards said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> My idea was to bring my car with me, but it is of course right hand drive. People seem to have mixed views on whether to bring cars over. what do you think?
> 
> ...


Yes, people have different views on bringing UK RHD cars here. We felt it was better having a LHD and we sold our UK car, and bought a second hand car through the Peugeot dealership. The purchase was very straight forward, but we didn't have a loan, so don't know how easy that would be? I paid a small deposit when I came over prior to our move, with the balance paid before we picked up the vehicle. It might be worth you going into a dealership and finding out what they have and what they can do for you?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

thebouffards said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> My idea was to bring my car with me, but it is of course right hand drive. People seem to have mixed views on whether to bring cars over. what do you think?
> 
> ...


Theres loads of info on car import and pros v cons etc, i have written a couple of in depth posts having done it myself, if you search the forum you will find lots of reading material.

In general, unless you have a specific reason to import it (I only bought my car brand new 6 months priot to moving out so would have lost a fortune if I sold it) then it is simpler to buy one out here but they are a lot more expensive out here - a friend of mine wanted a "cheap runaround" - the kind of thing you would pick up for £500 in the UK - an old run around here cost 3 times that!


----------



## thebouffards (Jul 19, 2010)

As much as having a LHD car is appealing, I'm not sure I fancy paying way over the odds for the privilege...
I think visiting a dealership sounds a good idea though..


----------

